# Has anyone ordered from www.lightnspace. com?



## Tayvin (Oct 17, 2012)

I ordered a camera strap from lighspace.com that supposedly shipped a month ago and I still haven't received it. I was just wondering if anyone else has ordered from this site and if they received their order? I must admit that it looks like a scam site. Don't even ask me why I ordered from there. What's also weird is I can't find a single review about it and it's been active for 2.5 years.

*Link removed by Admin* (Links help scammers)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Has anyone ordered from www.lightnspace.com?*

From the About Us page:

_You can contact us at:

Lightnspace @hotmail.com_

Generally speaking, a reputable business does *not* have a hotmail contact addy.


----------



## Tayvin (Oct 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the About Us page:
> 
> _You can contact us at:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I deserve this one.


----------



## MattyB (Aug 22, 2013)

Tayvin said:


> I ordered a camera strap from lightspace.com that supposedly shipped a month ago and I still haven't received it. I was just wondering if anyone else has ordered from this site and if they received their order? I must admit that it looks like a scam site. Don't even ask me why I ordered from there. What's also weird is I can't find a single review about it and it's been active for 2.5 years.
> Link Removed by Admin to avoid free advertising.




I ordered a 30" computer monitor from this company via ebay 7 days ago. They promised me one day processing and next day shipping. It was important to me for a big photo project that I got it on time. It finally shipped today, a week later!.. I originally thought that because it was coming from Korea I just wasnt able to track it or something. There was no back order status on their ebay store front so I just patiently waited its arrival. Around day 4 with still no tracking info, I emailed them and didnt hear back until today with them saying in VERY broken English that it was something wrong with MY email that wasnt receiving their response and tracking information!! LOL!.. um nooo.. they just never shipped it and then lied to me to cover their mistake by not shipping an item that they clearly had in stock on time. And that brings me to now,. I still obviously havent received my monitor and they still have my money. I WILL NEVER order from this company again.. THANK GOODNESS for PAY PAL!


----------



## nancy (Dec 5, 2014)

To find a site is legit or not, you can do some methods. You can check whois lookup for a domain name. Visit the site WhoisXY.com here you can check whois information for domain name. If the information is public and looks legit,you can note the email id, contact number of the domain name owner or administrative or technical department or else sale department. It will help you to contact them if you have any problem after using their services or buying their products. Then you can visit the site ScamAdviser.com check whether the site is trusted or not. If the result will "High Trust Rating. This Site Looks Safe To use." It is good site. Then you can visit Webutation.info here you can read users or customers reviews, ratings and feed backs about the site and their services. If they said good, you can start using the site.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 5, 2014)

There are so many reputable online companies out there, I often <scratch head> why anyone orders from one that is "potential scammer" ... and so many ways to check "BEFORE" you order, and then come here after to find the answer...

A few bucks saved is never worth it - because it takes a lot of orders to make up for the ONE you get burned on ... I hope you get back your money here, and get a valuable lesson.

But a NOTE to everyone - investigate FIRST, buy SECOND ... good luck !


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2014)

nancy said:


> To find a site is legit or not, you can do some methods. You can check whois lookup for a domain name. Visit the site WhoisXY.com here you can check whois information for domain name. If the information is public and looks legit,you can note the email id, contact number of the domain name owner or administrative or technical department or else sale department. It will help you to contact them if you have any problem after using their services or buying their products. Then you can visit the site ScamAdviser.com check whether the site is trusted or not. If the result will "High Trust Rating. This Site Looks Safe To use." It is good site. Then you can visit Webutation.info here you can read users or customers reviews, ratings and feed backs about the site and their services. If they said good, you can start using the site.


 
The scam detecting websites are easily fooled, they have become worthless. Any one with a smart phone can give 20 feedbacks using different IP's, which fools those sites into think they are different submissions.

There are some basic things that a website should have.

1. A customer Service phone number

2. A physical address

You can then search out the address and find whats actually there. Often scammers use a mail drop, so you'll find a UPS store at the address. If you find a half dozen camera stores at the same address, watch out!


----------

